# Pulseaudio setzt Bass/Treble auf 0 bei start...

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Bin kürzlich auf Pulseaudio umgestiegen weil es ja ab Gnome 3 "pflicht" ist.

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das Pulseaudio permanent mein BASS und Treble auf 0% setzt!

Ich muss jedesmal im Alsamixer das ganze hochstellen  :Sad: 

Kann man irgendwie Pulseaudio verklickern das BASS und Treble 100% sein sollen?

PS. pavucontrol bringt garnix  :Sad: 

Info:

Logitech G35 Headset

media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1

----------

## misterjack

Das kann man mittels /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf einstellen, danach muss pulseaudio neugestartet werden.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Das kann man mittels /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf einstellen, danach muss pulseaudio neugestartet werden.

 

Danke, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich kann dir dann nur noch empfehlen, den Pfad bei CONFIG_PROTECT (make.conf) aufzunehmen. Änderungen werden sonst einfach beim emergen von pulseaudio überschrieben

----------

